# Can anyone help me on my Mead Crusader?



## Skyman (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,
I bought this bike and I don't know anything about vintage bikes. Is there anyone who can help me learn about what I have? I have searched the Internet and haven't been able to find much on the Mead Crusader model or have seen any crusaders that have the same hand grips or pedals. From my research this Forum seems to have the best knowledge on antique bike that I have seen. So I am hopeful someone here can help me to understand what I have. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## josehuerta (Jul 29, 2014)

Likely mid to late teens, here's the 1915. Rear fender may have had the braces replaced. Pedals (motorbike) were one of several optional pedals for Meads, Bramptons were the standard. Grips are generic, used on many brands of that era. Saddle looks to be the original "Superbe" - very nice.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 29, 2014)

Great Crusader and seems pretty complete for an old boy(or girl).  The sprocket intrigues me.  Different from the catalog pic.  Maybe a replacement or possibly an option on an earlier dated Crusader???  Merely speculation.  Congrats on a cool find.


----------



## wspeid (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome to the Crusader club!  There are a growing number of us in here.   There are a couple of highly detailed conversations on Crusaders if you toss the term in the search box.


----------



## josehuerta (Jul 29, 2014)

Agree. The more I look at it the older it gets. Pedals threw me off, but they were available even 1910-15?


----------



## sam (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm thinking 1919. the badge looks pre 20s but the sprocket is post ww1 style.Maybe something made after Mead stopped getting English made parts


----------



## josehuerta (Jul 29, 2014)

sam said:


> I'm thinking 1919. the badge looks pre 20s but the sprocket is post ww1 style.Maybe something made after Mead stopped getting English made parts




Oh Hell, now I'm back to those pedals. I find them as early as 1912 in a catalog, but they don't seem to have been routinely fitted until about 1917. Sam do you know the year Mead stopped the English parts? I really don't have a lot on Crusaders - they were commonly marketed separately and not always included in the general Mead catalogs. Anyone have a good library on the Crusaders?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm stuck on the chainring.  Has that Fauber look.


----------



## chitown (Jul 29, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> I'm stuck on the chainring.  Has that Fauber look.




Teen Schwinns used those sprockets...

1917 Schwinn World





I'm thinking 1916 based on the "16" stamping and it could be near the 1,000,000th Schwinn of 1917. That would fit with the serial # 911002. 

Can you pull those cranks off and see if they are stamped. They sometimes have a date stamp on them.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 29, 2014)

Great idea, open it up and look for markings on the crank.  
So then its not original to the Crusader? If I had to guess, I'd say it is not original, but maybe some of its production was sold to Mead.  Possible? Another Meadism


----------



## Skyman (Jul 30, 2014)

chitown said:


> Teen Schwinns used those sprockets...
> 
> 1917 Schwinn World
> 
> ...




Sorry guys I could not check in yesterday. I will pull the crank this weekend or sooner to check for markings. Thanks to everyone for your input so far.
Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2014)

Great bike! 
I can repair/re-wrap you grips if you like. bri.


----------



## vincev (Jul 30, 2014)

Great complete find.


----------



## sam (Jul 31, 2014)

josehuerta said:


> . Sam do you know the year Mead stopped the English parts? I really don't have a lot on Crusaders - they were commonly marketed separately and not always included in the general Mead catalogs. Anyone have a good library on the Crusaders?




I'm thinking 1918/1919because that's the year Sturmey archer contracted out their hubs in America during ww1. Germany started sinking ships and America got into the war. Seems to me most pre ww1 Meads had William sprockets(the shouldered type) but not after ww1.


----------



## josehuerta (Jul 31, 2014)

sam said:


> I'm thinking 1918/1919because that's the year Sturmey archer contracted out their hubs in America during ww1. Germany started sinking ships and America got into the war. Seems to me most pre ww1 Meads had William sprockets(the shouldered type) but not after ww1.




Very familiar with the shouldered crank on Rangers, but haven't seen one on the Crusaders, Pathfinders, etc. Did they ever use the English components, or all American (Fauber)?


----------

